# Importing a motorbike



## Calvin (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi guy's,
Not sure if there is already a posting about this but here goes.
I want to import my Ducati. I purchased it second hand and it is 4 years old. What i need to know is what the tax will be if any if i import it? Would really appreciate any leads.
Cheers


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Calvin

This link may help:
importing a motor vehicle

Regards,
Karen


----------



## bebby (May 29, 2009)

Thank you Karen for the link, I have seen this aswell- For me its so overwhelming the process of importing! My hubby has a Harley and we want to import it aswell.... This is half of our problem as I have read he needs to apply for permanent residency before we can import the bike (the owner papers are in his name and cannot be changed over to mine)...
I am starting to believe I am slipping into a very deep hole re: the visas and bike etc.... I wish it was easier - I mean I am an Aussie, my kids are now Aussies by descent (easy process) and my hubby and I have been married 11 years but still there are no merits given here for this and there doesn´t seem to be any easier way...except the process that all soon to be Aussies have to make! Is there anybody out there who actually succeeded in importing their bike into Australia????? Help me!​Regards Donna


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

OK... I have done this.....

(GET YOUR LICENSE CONVERTED FIRST AT VIC ROADS)

1. Make sure you you use a good importer which cleans and boxes the bike.
2. They will give you the info to pay Tax / Import duty. ($500ish)
Its not over yet
3. Bike arrives (all good) - With all the papers (sometimes you need them to send again ($50)
4. You need to get some engineer to come round and inspect the vehicle (a current list can be got from any Vic-roads office)
5. Pay him approx $250 and he sill sign all the import doco's
6. Send away for a VIN number (this will come in the post) ($30)
7. Take it for a roadworthy ($80)
(you now have 30 days to register the thing)
8. Take it to Vic roads with all the signed papers, roadworthy and sicker that came with the NEW VIN number on it.
9. Pay them 10% of the value of the bike for regional tax + Rego ($600)
(Make sure you undervalue the bike or you will cough but not to low as the vic-road boys are not dumb)


INSURANCE
Use Motorcycle Insurance Australia - Motor Bike Insurance - InsureMyRide (cheap cheap and slick)
(When asked for a REG NO. just put in TBA and you can call them when all this is finished)

email me if you have other questions.


----------



## Calvin (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi Halo
Thanks for that. My only problem is the value. Do they take the UK value or the value of what it is worth in OZ?





(GET YOUR LICENSE CONVERTED FIRST AT VIC ROADS)

1. Make sure you you use a good importer which cleans and boxes the bike.
2. They will give you the info to pay Tax / Import duty. ($500ish)
Its not over yet
3. Bike arrives (all good) - With all the papers (sometimes you need them to send again ($50)
4. You need to get some engineer to come round and inspect the vehicle (a current list can be got from any Vic-roads office)
5. Pay him approx $250 and he sill sign all the import doco's
6. Send away for a VIN number (this will come in the post) ($30)
7. Take it for a roadworthy ($80)
(you now have 30 days to register the thing)
8. Take it to Vic roads with all the signed papers, roadworthy and sicker that came with the NEW VIN number on it.
9. Pay them 10% of the value of the bike for regional tax + Rego ($600)
(Make sure you undervalue the bike or you will cough but not to low as the vic-road boys are not dumb)


INSURANCE
Use Motorcycle Insurance Australia - Motor Bike Insurance - InsureMyRide (cheap cheap and slick)
(When asked for a REG NO. just put in TBA and you can call them when all this is finished)

email me if you have other questions.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

They take the local value.
http://www.bikepoint.com.au/


----------



## DAVEYATRIKS (May 8, 2010)

@ calvin: Mate can u give me any ref of a good import agent pls.
Chess,
dave


----------



## spekegirl (Jan 14, 2009)

Make sure you check to see if you can buy insurance for it here. My Australian partner wanted to import his BMW 1200 from Canada to Oz and found out that he would not be able to insure it here, so he had to sell it. 

Cheers,
Speke Girl


----------



## DAVEYATRIKS (May 8, 2010)

@ SPEKEGIRL: I WANT TO IMPORT YAMAHA YZF r1. do u think it will be difficult for me to get rego and insurance for it?

cheers,
dave.






spekegirl said:


> Make sure you check to see if you can buy insurance for it here. My Australian partner wanted to import his BMW 1200 from Canada to Oz and found out that he would not be able to insure it here, so he had to sell it.
> 
> Cheers,
> Speke Girl


----------

